# motor cycle/scooter carriers



## peterandclare (May 16, 2006)

Can anyone give us advice on best way to carry a small motor cycle on the back of our motor home (2006 adria van M )? 

various options seem to be out there but I would welcome advice from anyone who has used this type of kit 

alternative is to have towbar fitted and tow my own bike (yamaha TDM 900) behind on a trailer but it defeats the object in some ways and still requires cost of towbar and trailer! 

ideally I want to buy and use a 125cc motor bike rather than scooter as its more versatile 

just to add to confusion we still want to carry 2 bicycles as well if possible

any views please? 

pete


----------



## travelsRus2 (Oct 14, 2007)

We've got a burstner 747 and had a carrier fitted in 2007 by armitage trailers (ferrybridge) for a Honda 125cc m/cycle. Its very robust and they were very helpful so may be able to help you. (www.armitagetrailers.com)

Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

First of all you need to be absolutely clear on where you stand with weight margins. The full advice is on MHF already.

Provided that is OK, then consider a tow bar and motorcycle rack fitted by Watling Engineers:
http://www.watling-towbars.co.uk/motorbike_scooter_carrier.html#mk1

You will note with an adapter you can easily carry two bikes instead of a motorbike on that same rack. Two bikes AS WELL as a motorbike, well, I have two Brompton bikes and a 150kg 250cc scooter on a panel van. With non-folding adult bikes good luck 

Dave


----------

